# Driver side mirror dead



## blackbimer (Nov 10, 2012)

I need help fixing my 2010 X5 E 70 (that have just passed 98k on the odometer) driver side mirror: it is dead no power to it. I replaced the switch in the door same issue. Before, when the wiring to the switch got moved wiggled around it will work for all functions and now no more. No more power at all. The passenger side mirror works fine. Please help. Any suggestions? Not the $tealer who what’s the whole door & mirror be replaced non sense. Thanks


----------

